# Half day at work, I hope I can do it cook!



## Puff1 (Jul 3, 2006)

First time in 16yrs. I have to work on the 4th of july.
After reading all of the cooking thats going on I had to smoke something!
I picked up 2 racks of BB's, one rubbed with the world famous Wolfe Rub, The other with a special blend I came up with  
Yes that is Spam, rubbed again with the World famous Wolfe Rub, I had to try it :!: 
I figured the BB's would give me a little less cook time instead of regular spares.
Everything is ready to go when I get home tomorrow, all I have to do is light the fire :grin: 







[/UR
[url=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 3, 2006)

Puff can I ask your wife out oh no that not your wife LOL!!!!! :razz:  Looking good.  I went and got some brisket they were 99 cent a lb at Kroger today. so maybe  this weekend I can take your new wife out for dinner.    :lmao:


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks good so far Puff. I plan to go into work tommorrow too. Hopefully people will be tiping generously.  [-o<   They have been the past few days. Plan to do some bratwurst on the gasser for the 4th. Hopefully my WSM will come sometime soon so I can try that out 

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 3, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Puff can I ask your wife out oh no that not your wife LOL!!!!! :razz:  Looking good.  I went and got some brisket they were 99 cent a lb at Kroger today. so maybe  this weekend I can take your new wife out for dinner.    :lmao:


 Now how did that pic get in there?  
M.L., that is not my wife....but close :grin: 
Down boy :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 3, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Looks good so far Puff. I plan to go into work tommorrow too. Hopefully people will be tiping generously.  [-o<   They have been the past few days. Plan to do some bratwurst on the gasser for the 4th. Hopefully my WSM will come sometime soon so I can try that out
> 
> Chris



So your'e going to buy it huh?
 
Keep me informed on what you think after it's out of the box 8-[ 
Good luck bud and happy 4th :!:


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 3, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep placed my order last thursday. Ill make sure to let you know how I like it. 
Happy 4th to you too,
Chris


----------



## john pen (Jul 4, 2006)

Working too...6pm to 8am....


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2006)

I made it home in time :grin: 
Ribs, Salmon & Spam went on at 1:30, ribs should be done about 6ish :happyd:


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

What's the little al pan for?  :-k


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> What's the little al pan for?  :-k



IT looks like it has water in it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 4, 2006)

umm, what's the deal with the SPAM, sport? :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you might be right. :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> umm, what's the deal with the SPAM, sport? :!:


It's a Hawaiian thing. :happyd:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2006)

Done!
The pan is water, the Spam is for the hell of it, it was real sweet  
Ribs were okay, shuold have left them on longer.
Salmon......YUK! Don't eat it , the wife said it was very tasty!
Time to blow s*#t up now :grin: 










Not the best pics  
I'm in kind of a hurry, Spam was devoured before I could click #-o


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

It all looks good Poofy. =D>


----------



## cleglue (Jul 4, 2006)

Puff,

It all looks good.  What was the problem with the fish?  Did you smoke it too long?  I haven't smoked fish yet.  I plan on it soon.  I keep seeing it at Costco's but don't want to spend $25 yet.


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> It all looks good.  What was the problem with the fish?  Did you smoke it too long?  I haven't smoked fish yet.  I plan on it soon.  I keep seeing it at Costco's but don't want to spend $25 yet.


Puff just doesn't like/eat fish.  It was probably great.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 4, 2006)

SPAM and cheap hot dogs are great smoked, I also like huge chunks of smoked bologna!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 4, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> SPAM and cheap hot dogs are great smoked, I also like huge chunks of *smoked bologna*!



with garlic pickles ! =P~  =P~  =P~

Good looking grub there Puffster.  I'd hit that.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yea, Now were talking good grub!  =P~  =P~  =P~ You know the deal Scotty.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> It all looks good.  What was the problem with the fish?  Did you smoke it too long?  I haven't smoked fish yet.  I plan on it soon.  I keep seeing it at Costco's but don't want to spend $25 yet.


What Finney said, I smoke the fish for my wife, she loves it and said the fish tasted fine.
I paid $8 for 3 filets, they were called Silverbrite, the Sockeye was $15 for one filet  
I hope he doesn't mind but I checked with Griff in the great white north about the different types of salmon. He had some really good info  


Pigs, I have been a fan of Spam since I was a youngster, my Grandparent's went through the Great Deppression and ate it all the time, back then that was good eats  I can't believe how sweet it tasted after being smoked  
I haven't tried the hot dogs, WittDog told me to 8-[ 
Now the Bologna sounds a good project!
Up here in Mi. a place called Yale has a Bologna festival every year, it's all fried but very good =P~
Smoking it sounds alot tastier =P~


----------



## wittdog (Jul 4, 2006)

It all looks good Puff. Nicely done again. Still haven't smoked the dogs yet. [-X  You don't know what your missing


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It all looks good Puff. Nicely done again. Still haven't smoked the dogs yet. [-X  You don't know what your missing


Their coming bro' :!:
It's almost dark........now I get to blow stuff up :happyd:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

I will never,  EVER eat/try SPAM again!  That was forced on us as kids back in the late 50's / early 60's.   [-X


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I will never,  EVER eat/try SPAM again!  That was forced on us as kids back in the late 50's / early 60's.   [-X


But anyways.........Witt wasn't that you that brought up the smoking Spam thing ? I can't remember who did :-k


----------



## wittdog (Jul 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I said was about the only way that I would eat Spam is if was smoked.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 4, 2006)

Puff: Next time sitck a bunch of whole clovs in the spam, Good stuff, We stick cloves in the blogna before smoking too.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Puff: Next time sitck a bunch of whole clovs in the spam, Good stuff, We stick cloves in the blogna before smoking too.


Good    Mom uses those in her Christmas ham :grin: 

By the way does anybody know anything about burns #-o ....I seem to have aquired a pretty bad one


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't put butter on it.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they make cream or something like that. When ever I got one I just raped it up if it was bad. If it was small I just let it go.
BTW the food looks great.
Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to ask....why?


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember why #-o ................. just don't do it. 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late  #-o 

You know the funny thing about the 4th of July......my neighborhood sounds like this year round :grin: 

Happy 4th Finadams


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late  #-o 

You know the funny thing about the 4th of July......my neighborhood sounds like this year round :grin: 

Happy 4th Finadams [/quote:3l237vet]
That's, Finadams light.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

A burn needs to breathe ~ What does butter do?? #-o


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2006)

How bad of a burn and where is it? Make sure you keep it clean burns will get infected easily. They sell burn cream that you can put on it to take away the sting. Also I recomend neosporin.........So how did you manage to blow your self up?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 5, 2006)

I burned the tops of my feet real bad last year.  They swelled up to the point I had trouble getting around.  I started taking a Diuretic along with applying lotion and that really helped.  No more water parks for me :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 5, 2006)

When butter is applied right after the burn, it cooks from the heat of the burn. Just rinse under cool water, let it air dry, apply a little neosporin and bandage loosely. Don't pop the blister.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> How bad of a burn and where is it? Make sure you keep it clean burns will get infected easily. They sell burn cream that you can put on it to take away the sting. Also I recomend neosporin.........So how did you manage to blow your self up?


Shooting off fireworks #-o 
It's not that bad, I didn't really feel it till this morning


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> How bad of a burn and where is it? Make sure you keep it clean burns will get infected easily. They sell burn cream that you can put on it to take away the sting. Also I recomend neosporin.........So how did you manage to blow your self up?


Shooting off fireworks #-o 
It's not that bad, I didn't really feel it till this morning 
Light and "move" away, not light and stand there making sure it's lit #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Puff, your starting to talk to yourself again!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Puff, your starting to talk to yourself again!



Nick, come on...Don't pick on Puff. Did you really expect *him* to figure out that one could DELETE one's own post?
  :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So Puff, does that mean no more uber cool Goatee for you?


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey puff I burnt holes in two of my shirts this weekend when launching off bottle rockets. You would think i would learn the first time to hold the PVC pipe away from me but I did not  #-o I hate when I do dumb $hit like that. 
BTW that really sucks you burning your self.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Puff, your starting to talk to yourself again!


Oops #-o , the board wasn't working right :^o 

Scotty, there's only half left #-o

Chris, burning yourself does suck :!:


----------

